

How can I make my GIF messaging app better?  - RoryGlyphic

Hey there everyone! About a year ago I had an idea for a GIF messaging app called Glyphic (it&#x27;s on the iTunes store at the moment).<p>We did a soft launch at school in semi beta (basically just core functionalities) and had a great response.<p>Currently we&#x27;re adding new features like posting on fb&#x2F;twitter, sharing convos, group convos, usernames&#x2F;easier to find friends (UI&#x2F;UX changes).<p>I figured I&#x27;d reach out to HN to see what everyone thought we could improve on!<p>Much love
======
landstrom
Link:
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/glyphic/id814910853?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/glyphic/id814910853?mt=8)

~~~
RoryGlyphic
Thanks Landstrom!

